# R.I.P Pepper



## mells-bells (May 17, 2008)

I was once a mother to 2 brother rats. Sadly one of them Pepper, went over the rainbow Sunday, June 15-16th. He was having problems, sneezing, wheezing. He was in a lot of pain. 
I'm quite sad, and upset of my lost.
A Week ago one of my dear friends pasted away from a tumor in his brain.
To have 2 loved ones gone is horrible.
I had another rat once. His name Was Billy Bob. He died too.


-Melanie & Gizmo
R.I.P Pepper & Billy Bob


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm very sorry for the losses of Pepper and Billy Bob.


----------



## Trixie-Trix (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

HUGS I am so sorry.


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

I am so sorry... remember that he is watching over you from the bridge.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

OMGsh i'm so sorry! this must very very hard for you. losing a friend and now a rat.  i can't even picture that happening to me. ! so sorry !


----------

